# Late for a block



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

I was just now late for my scheduled block due to the rain and an accident. I tried to check in at 6:05 through the app but got a red screen saying I had missed. Was there anything I could have done? Should I have called support? How serious is 1 late/missed block? Should I have shown up to UCA6 and tried to work anyway? Doing prime now in San Diego fwiw.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> I was just now late for my scheduled block due to the rain and an accident. I tried to check in at 6:05 through the app but got a red screen saying I had missed. Was there anything I could have done? Should I have called support? How serious is 1 late/missed block? Should I have shown up to UCA6 and tried to work anyway? Doing prime now in San Diego fwiw.


If you really really need to, you can click the "?" In the upper right corner and say that you're at the address but GPS isn't working. Done it a few times but I wouldn't do it too often as they may track it.


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Just one, you are OK. Just don't make it a habit.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> If you really really need to, you can click the "?" In the upper right corner and say that you're at the address but GPS isn't working. Done it a few times but I wouldn't do it too often as they may track it.


I did. I waited until 6:05 unfortunately. Should have done it at 6:04. Block was 6:00-8:00. I was literally 2 blocks away at an intersection with a wreck no BS. Lol


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> I did. I waited until 6:05 unfortunately. Should have done it at 6:04. Block was 6:00-8:00. I was literally 2 blocks away at an intersection with a wreck no BS. Lol


Dang that's rough :/ only one strike tho you should be OK!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> I did. I waited until 6:05 unfortunately. Should have done it at 6:04. Block was 6:00-8:00. I was literally 2 blocks away at an intersection with a wreck no BS. Lol


I was stuck at a train crossing 1/4 mile from WH for 26 min. I called dispatch and told her the situation and that I'd be late. She told me she would check me in because she needed me.
Get the number for your WH. Use it sparingly, but it really helps at times as opposed to calling support.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> If you really really need to, you can click the "?" In the upper right corner and say that you're at the address but GPS isn't working. Done it a few times but I wouldn't do it too often as they may track it.


I have to do this all the time at my warehouse cause my GPS/app goes crazy. After I click I arrived, it doesn't seem to work. Then I am forced to resort to using the '?' "trick." Hope this doesn't look bad on my record.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

LLXC said:


> I have to do this all the time at my warehouse cause my GPS/app goes crazy. After I click I arrived, it doesn't seem to work. Then I am forced to resort to using the '?' "trick." Hope this doesn't look bad on my record.


I have to use it all the time too on deliveries even though I am at the address.


----------

